# Can anybody tell me what kind of dog is this ?



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

The past couple times we've been playing with this guy at the SPCA , they said he's a terrier mix and was rescued from animal cruelty , i was just wondering if anybody can tell me what kind of mix breed he is ? Or at least got some ideas ?? We thought he had a cairn in him .. but im not quite sure .. He is 3 years old . Thanks for the help !! 


tigger2 by jaylivg,


tigger3 by jaylivg, on Flickr


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I wonder if he could have two different Terrier breeds/ such as some Westie in him? That may be fairly rare though?


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

He is an adorable little guy , after losing my dog a day after christmas , we decided to visit the local shelter to play around with the dogs over there . 

And we found this guy , he's very cute , but i kept wondering what kind of terrier mix he is . I was thinking about westie also , or maybe a maltese , but i don't know much about terrier mix . The only terrier i know is miniature schnauzer .


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like shih tzu/something else to me.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

His face does look a bit schnauzer-y to me, but it's hard to see with all that hair! Maybe shih tzu/mini schnauzer?


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

True , his front hair made him look like a mop to tell you the truth .. i don't think he has a schnauzer in his blood though .. although i'd be happy if it is . His snout is kinda too short for a schnauzer mix .


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

sassafras said:


> His face does look a bit schnauzer-y to me, but it's hard to see with all that hair! Maybe shih tzu/mini schnauzer?


Yep that is my guess.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

I see shih tzu for sure and maybe schnauzer like some others have said because of his ear set and longer muzzle.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I guess you guys are right .. i can see a lil schnauzer in him now ..


----------

